# The Fan is Back in ND



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Just an FYI to you guys that lost The Fan a while ago. PA and Dubay were saying today that they will be broadcasting The Fan in Fargo shortly on AM 740. I guess it is one of the strongest signals in the country, so it should cover most of ND.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Bismarck boys are gonna be happy.........


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just caught the tail end of that. Does that mean that 1280 will no longer carry them in Fargo or will both have them? Also, when does it start?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Not sure when it is supposed to switch over, but.......

It was announced that Radio Fargo-Moorhead, owned by James Ingstad, plans to buy KKAG from Jeffrey Dress, and that it would broadcast the The Fan radio network. KVOX-AM, current home of The Fan will become a Catholic radio station owned by Voice of Reason radio with Relevant Radio network programming.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Jun 11, 5:43 PM EDT

Radio Fargo Moorhead announces $2.55 million deal

FARGO, N.D. (AP) -- Radio Fargo Moorhead plans to buy station KKAG of Fargo in a $2.55 million deal that also will send station KVOX, of neighboring Moorhead, Minn., to a Roman Catholic group, the president of Radio Fargo Moorhead announced Monday.

Radio Fargo Moorhead is acquiring KKAG from Jeffrey G. Dress. and the station will feature sports programming, Jim Ingstad, president of Radio Fargo Moorhead, said in a statement.

KKAG, which was granted its initial license in May, has one of the largest daytime geographical coverage areas of any radio station in the country, totaling more than 100,000 square miles, Ingstad's statement said.

Voice of Reason Radio, a Catholic nonprofit group, will acquire KVOX from Radio Fargo Moorhead, Ingstad said.

The transactions are awaiting federal approval, and are expected to close in the fall, Ingstad said.

Ingstad's family has owned radio stations in the Dakotas, Minnesota, Iowa and other areas. Late last year, his company purchased a group of stations, including KFGO AM and KVOX, from Clear Channel Communications.


----------

